# MÁY ÉP THỦY LỰC CŨ VÀ NHỮNG ĐIỀU BẠN CẦN CÂN NHẮC!



## Rotec Việt Nam (24/8/21)

Máy ép thủy lực là thiết bị công nghiệp thường được sử dụng nhiều trong các ngành sản xuất, luyện kim, chế tạo máy,… Để tiết kiệm chi phí thì nhiều đơn vị thường chọn mua máy ép thủy lực cũ. Nhưng với việc sử dụng máy cũ thì sẽ phát sinh nhiều vấn đề không mong đợi như sau:

*Hiệu suất và độ chính xác không cao*

Sau một thời gian sử dụng thì kết cấu máy không còn được cứng vững, một số chi tiết bị mài mòn, hiệu suất máy giảm…điều đó dẫn đến độ chính xác của máy không còn được cao như trước.

Ngoài ra, máy cũ đồng nghĩa với việc máy đã qua thời gian dập ép liên tục lên các vật có độ cứng cao ảnh hưởng đến kết cấu máy và công nghệ sản xuất chúng cũng cũ. Vì vậy, không chỉ nguy hiểm trong quá trình sử dụng, hiệu suất công việc cũng không được cao.

*Máy ép thủy lực cũ có thời gian sử dụng không cao*

Sau một thời gian sử dụng, mức chống chịu và độ bền của máy đã bị giảm sút khá nhiều, do máy ép liên tục lên các vật có độ cứng cao,… Chính vì vậy, khi mua và sử dụng các loại máy cũ, độ bền của chúng không còn được như trước nửa.

Có thể khi mua máy cũ quý khách sẽ tiết kiệm được một khoảng chi phí. Nhưng thời gian sử dụng không được lâu, bạn sẽ  phải nhanh chóng phải thay thiết bị khác. Nên vì thế bạn cần cân đối lại giữa chi phí và thời gian sử dụng giữa máy cũ và mới sao cho hợp lí, và nên lựa chọn những đơn vị uy tín để mua máy nhằm đảm bảo được chất lượng và có được chính sách tốt.

*Không đảm bảo an toàn trong quá trình vận hành*

Đối với các quy trình sản xuất các sản phẩm lớn, có trọng lượng cao thì yêu cầu mức độ an toàn khi sử dụng đặc biệt quan trọng. Những loại máy cũ thường sẽ có chất lượng kém hơn những thiết bị máy mới, hiện đại. Các máy cũ các chi tiết máy không còn bền và độ cứng vững không cao sẽ rất nguy hiểm cho nhân viên vận hành. Vì vậy bạn cần kiểm tra máy một cách kỹ lưỡng trước khi sử dụng.

*Mất nhiều thời gian và chi phí bảo trì, bảo dưỡng*

Vì là những loại máy cũ nên nhiều lúc bạn sẽ mất nhiều thời gian trong việc bảo trì bảo dưỡng thiết bị, do máy cũ sẽ hay bị hỏng hóc và trục trặc. Mặt khác, nếu bạn không thể nào có thể tự sửa chúng thì phải cần đến sự hỗ trợ của những đơn vị sửa chữa chuyên nghiệp. Chi phí cho mỗi lần sửa máy ép thủy lực cũ không hề rẻ một chút nào.

==>Nếu bạn đang có nhu cầu tìm mua máy ép thủy lực thì hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn thêm về giá cả, thông số và chất lượng sản phẩm để bạn có thể cân đối nhé!
Máy Ép Thủy Lực | Rotec Việt Nam
--------------------------------------
CÔNG TY TNHH ROTEC VIỆT NAM
Địa chỉ trụ sở chính: Số 3, Ngõ 240, Lê Trọng Tấn, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nộ
Chi nhánh miền Nam: Lô E17, KDC Valencia Riverside, 1000 Nguyễn Duy Trinh, Quận 9, HCM
Hotline: 0866.476.268
Miền Bắc: 0971 506 268 - 0961 606 268
Miền Nam: 0866.476.268 – 0967.706.268
Website: https://rotec.com.vn/
Email: vothanhviet@rotec.com.vn
#mayepthuyluc #mayepthuylucchuh #mayepthuylucchuc #mayepdapthuyluc #maydapthuyluc #maycokhi #Rotecvietnam #maydapchitiet #maythuyluchanoi #maythuyluchochiminh #maythuyluc4tru #mayepthuyluc


----------

